# Saltwater River Fish'n on the Bernard 1/15/18



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hello All,
had a day off, went fish'n, caught some fish...

Great day to be on the water.... with my friend Kevin Burns and my nephew, Capt Eric Crainer of Texas Gulf Coast Adventure's on a Monday afternoon :doowapsta

hope you enjoy my video Scrapbook... 
(theres others on my vimeo file too if your home with cabin fever as I am) :headknock


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy 
Loved the fishing trip, made me feel like I went Fishin


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Great video. How did you keep Kevin from catching a flounder? Lol


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice video Coach.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

great video Jimmy liked the geese foto too must be a lot of geese on perrys land


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome Haul out of the river!!!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice video. I think the river would be even better, if they could just keep it open.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Nice video. I think the river would be even better, if they could just keep it open.


that would be awesome.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

BTW how many miles is it down from the bridge?

New years we were fishing RIGHT there and couldnt buy a bite.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

gotmuddy said:


> BTW how many miles is it down from the bridge?
> 
> New years we were fishing RIGHT there and couldnt buy a bite.


Their in ALL the area rivers, Brazos, Bernard, Colorado, cuts to the gulf etc...

for the reds, just find you some shore line with a drop off in front of it.... for the trout, find hard sand with a drop off....

have a moving tide,,, preferribly incoming.... we didnt really anchor.... basically drifted along, throwing to the shallow and bouncing lead heads..... dark color with brite tale in muddy'r water, lighter colors up to white with long floppy tales pop-bounching from shallow off the drop off.

Their there.... IMO running in small schools, catch one, should lead to catching another... Lots of throw back reds. and a few throwback trout.

Just find you a river or a mouth or a cut to the gulf.... Name of it is not important

good luck and thanks all for the kind words on the video scrapbook, I have quite a few of all sorts of things on my vimeo.com page.. Its a great site for videos...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hog said:


> for the reds, just find you some shore line with a drop off in front of it....


it should have said:
For Reds, just find you some shore line with OYSTER SHELLS and a drop off in front of it....... Your gonna donate LOTS of lead heads, so bring a jar of'm..


----------



## Ag05 (Aug 19, 2017)

Great video! Cruise up and down that river all the time. Guess I need to start fishing it!


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a wonderful video - thanks for sharing!
It looks like a great time spent with family!!


----------

